# P0599 Error code



## Jamey (Sep 24, 2014)

The thermostat or the heater built into the thermostat housing failed. Just replace the thermostat.


----------



## Merf (May 18, 2014)

Jamey said:


> The thermostat or the heater built into the thermostat housing failed. Just replace the thermostat.


ordered the thermostat. fingers crossed


----------



## Merf (May 18, 2014)

changed it yesterday... so far so good


----------



## Merf (May 18, 2014)

O wait.. Now a new code as come up and triggers the same reduced engine B/S.. you have got to be kidding me with the POS car

p2138


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P2138 is a Pedal Position Sensor Circuit problem. Check your wiring on the original repair.


----------



## Merf (May 18, 2014)

Thank you.. here is the thing.. I did the neg off the battery and back on to reset and it did.. now the code is gone.. 

is it something that will come back ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merf said:


> Thank you.. here is the thing.. I did the neg off the battery and back on to reset and it did.. now the code is gone..
> 
> is it something that will come back ?


Unknown - it the P2138 may have been a hold over from prior to the sensor replacement.


----------



## Merf (May 18, 2014)

yea it came back... wtf this is so anoying.. i looked at the connections and everything seems to be connected and in the right spot


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just to get it out of the diagnostic equasion, I suggest you replace the negative battery cable with the new version from Chevy.

A large percentage of the original cable's are building high resistance and creating all mannor of codes/warning lights/brain damage for repairers.

Rob


----------



## Merf (May 18, 2014)

i thought about that but since i was having no other problems.. radio turning on and off, dome lights etc.. i figured that cant be it.. but for 20 bucks i just ordered it to knock it off the list


----------

